# crappie fishing good



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

hint #1- there are crappies in pipestem

hint #2- forementioned crappies are biting

hint #3- you don't need to be by any crowds

hint #4- check out channel edges near previous years spawning beds

good fishing


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Fished again on sunday.

Colder and windier but fishing still good. Small whistler jig w/ reverse whole minnow. The smaller and livelier the minnow the better.

smalls


----------

